# New guy from Ohio



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

srh44.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk.


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## JSH_PTA2011 (Dec 8, 2011)

I'm from ohio as well and even though this is only my second year hunting, i've seen a few nice size deer. So don't give up hope quite yet. haha Or maybe I just have a different classification of a big deer.


----------



## srh44 (Nov 1, 2011)

JSH_PTA2011 said:


> I'm from ohio as well and even though this is only my second year hunting, i've seen a few nice size deer. So don't give up hope quite yet. haha Or maybe I just have a different classification of a big deer.


lol oh i know there are plenty of biggin's that was just my plea to keep the out of staters away...it never seems to work though...what part of ohio are you from?


----------



## 12RingKing (Jun 22, 2009)

:beer:Welcome to AT! Enjoy the Site!:beer:


----------



## Mr.Moose (Sep 15, 2011)

srh44 said:


> Ive been snooping around archery talk for about 4 months now and finally decided to join so i just wanted to say hello to eveyrone and remind you all that theres no big deer in ohio!


Oh quite con tr my little buckeye nut. I've Lived in Ohio until I was 30 year old and I have shot big bucks in ohio.


----------



## moosemeat (Jul 31, 2011)

welcome to archery talk!


----------

